# Video really dark...



## sbarlage07 (Aug 21, 2004)

I have Windows 98 (I think SE) and pretty much all videos I try to view are a lot darker than they should be. I don't understand why. Many times, I can see barely any details at all. My display adapter, whatever that means, is Video-118PCI Series, NVIDIA GeForce2 MX 200/400. Adjusting the color correction does nothing to videos either. I could make the screen is bright as possible (through the NVIDIA color correction settings. The brightness settings on the monitor, the kind where you use the little wheel or buttons on the monitor, is as bright as possible) but when I try to see a video, it's the same. I have 256 MB RAM. I'm not sure what information you need. I'm just kinda scanning through my System Information to see what may be helpful. Do you need anything about Video Codecs? I don't even know what codecs are but I saw something about that.

Let me know your suggestions or if you need more information.


----------



## sbarlage07 (Aug 21, 2004)

bump^


----------



## Sana D. (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello
I had this problem for a long while now.. and I JUST found out how to fix it.. I hope this works with you. 

If your graphics on the internet and screen and just fine then its only a video settings problem. 
For my case, I found on the task bar an icon called NVIDIA settings. this should be the settings to your graphics card. Click on it and choose NVIDIA control panel. From there you can choose Video & Television. And then just adjust the brightness (in my case it was set to zero for some reason)

I hope this helps..


----------

